# Getting my American Bullies ears croppied!! Need pics to take to the vet!!



## aaront513

Hey guys I'm getting my American bully's ears done this weekend, he'll be 9 weeks old Wednesday. I've really been trying to find some good pics I could take to the vet with me, could some of you guys help me out and post some pics of your dogs ears, or pics of dogs ears cropped that you really like?
I was about going in between the short and show crop..

Here's a few pics of him at 4 weeks old, sorry I don't have anymore recent pics of him, but he's not as short and not nearly as thick anymore, he looks more like a APBT right now.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Like I said he's not really thick, and not really short anymore at 8 weeks, he looks more like a APBT, sorry I couldn't get more recent pics!!

Also if anybody can give me a good link to buy TOTW online I'd really appreciate it, it's like 60$ at the store for a 30lbs.


----------



## Black Rabbit

OMG what a cutie  I think he's gunna look great with that style of crop.
Sorry I can't help you out I've never had any of my dogs ears done, but I wanted to wish you luck with your new little guy. Make sure you go to a vet who knows what they are doing and has done it before. The vet should be able to show you pics of his previous crops as well and that can help you pick out what style you want to get.


----------



## aaront513

kg420 said:


> OMG what a cutie  I think he's gunna look great with that style of crop.
> Sorry I can't help you out I've never had any of my dogs ears done, but I wanted to wish you luck with your new little guy. Make sure you go to a vet who knows what they are doing and has done it before. The vet should be able to show you pics of his previous crops as well and that can help you pick out what style you want to get.


Thanks!! The vet i'm going to is well known around here, I know a few people who have went their so I know what I'm getting into. Can't wait to get it done!! Just needing some good examples I could show them of exactly what I want.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awesome  I'm sure some one will hop on with some great pics for you


----------



## American_Pit13

My kids have nice 2 inch ears with little to no bell.


----------



## aaront513

I actually like the bell style ear cropping


----------



## American_Pit13

If you like more bell you can just tell them when you go in. I say " I want a 2 inch show crop with no bell" You would just state that you want bell.


----------



## cEElint

most bullies i see have a battle crop..

a short show crop looks best IMO


----------

